# The color



## Hydrobell (Sep 15, 2021)

I had to show yall this... put a gallon of runoff on my roses she gave me this... the reds are so deep I just had to share


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

The wonders of Potassium


----------

